# VA Beach - P&S Striper Charter - Oct 30 - Time to Pay



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

To those who have committed to go on the P&S Sally-T Striper Charter on Sat, Oct 30........

Time to get your payments in.

Send your Check or Money Order to the office please:

Cash is OK, but HAND it to me. Don't mail it, please. If you are paying by cash, please get it to me in the next 7 days as well.

Make Payable to: R. Bryant

Send to: RXROM, LLC
123 S. First Colonial Rd.
Suite 101
Virginia Beach, VA 23454

Amount $40

I need to get these in the next 7 days max please, so make yourself a note to pop it in the mail.

Those that know me are welcome to drop it by the house as well, just let me know you are coming first.

If any spots open up in the next few days I will announce them, but for now the trip is at the max we agreed on.

I have the following people as going and have paid:

Catman - Paid
Highcap56 - Paid
Dixie719 - Paid
Axon - Paid
FishingNoob (2 Total) - Paid
Poleant (2 Total) - Paid
NSearch4Drum - Paid
Fishendude15 - Will pick up payment at LH

Following Have Committed to Trip but no payment received yet.

Baddog (Daniel)
Inlander (2 Total)
Big El
Kenmefish (3 Total)
Cdog (If not going to San Diego)
Crawfish
Mapcaster
Chest2Head&Glassy
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total)
StillSkatin (2 total)
DB77
Anthony
FishOn
Hat80

Thanks!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*highcap56*

sorry to say i cannot make the trip on the 30th  ...i'm sure you have someone that can fill my spot...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

rattler said:


> sorry to say i cannot make the trip on the 30th  ...i'm sure you have someone that can fill my spot...


Sorry you can't make it. Fishinoobs friend grabbed your spot.

Next time....

Bob


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Not to step on anyones toes Bob.*

Quote:
Originally Posted by rattler
sorry to say i cannot make the trip on the 30th ...i'm sure you have someone that can fill my spot... 


If you go back in the thread, I think there are P&S members that were waiting for spots to open up on the trip. IMHO any openings should go to the membership first. ....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

DANG HAT80 Always stirring things up!! 
    

Hey guy's have a great trip!


Talapia...outa here


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hat80 said:


> Quote:
> If you go back in the thread, I think there are P&S members that were waiting for spots to open up on the trip. IMHO any openings should go to the membership first. ....Tightlines


If this is the case, I'm willing to give up the other spot to P&S members. That would make Crawfish total of one (1). 

Bob, please make the adjustment.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey guys,*

I'm just talking about spots that may open up now, after the fact. Anyone that was already on the trip should be good to go. ....Tightlines


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Anyone that was on the list IS still on the list.  

If you registered with a guest (Teo) your guest is welcome.

I do agree with Hat that after I make one more adjustment that we will fill any available openings from P&S Sponsers first.

Other than that, if you want on the waiting list, PM me please.

Now - Go read something more interesting.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Just lika a old FHB ta stir up the pot  .....can't wait fer yer yanks to be down on my side of tha bay......

Clyde...keep yer Halloween custom up North...don't need ya ta scare my lil one


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You better be careful there Al....*

I'm bringing a friend with me







and he's gunning for you anyway.  He claims you've been eating his relatives again!  LMAO....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> I'm bringing a friend with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO    tell yer friend,I have a stick fer him


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Opening is available.*

We have had one drop off the list.

If you want go, send me a PM. P&S Supporters have priority.

Don't wait too long. If no P&S Supporter wants to take the spot, the first member that requested it gets it after 24 hours.

Thanks and .. SEND YOUR PAYMENTS, PLEASE


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HIghCap...Check's in the mail.

Axon...When do we settle up with you for Ft Story? I'm taking Friday off so I should be there around noon. Need some directions. I'm coming down the eastern shore (DelMarVa) and taking the CBBT over.

Catman.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

HighCap....check is also in the mail.


Nick, We can settle up there, dont need any money in advance.

If your going via the CBBT I think it is your first exit (Rt 60 east/Shore Drive) go straight for about 5-10 minutes, past the campgrounds on the left. Fort Story is on the left.

You may want to re-think the CBBT thing, its longer that way.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mike....I know it's longer but less traffic and the scenery is better. thanks for the directions.

Catman.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Open spots have been taken by Inlander and Son. 

No P&S Supporter requested the spot, so he gets it.

Have received Payment so far from FishingNoob and Dixie719. 

Make that run to the mailbox folks. Got a deposit schedule to keep.

Thanks!


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Checks in the mail....*

within the next day. I didn't have access to a computer last week or I would have sent it then. Looking forward to the trip. Thanks again for setting it up.

mapcaster


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

bob just let me know when u can get to the pier and i can get u my money it is sitting on my desk.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Highcap, 
You should be getting my check today. I believe it went out monday.


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

Bob, are there anymore open spot?


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

hey bob i have all the money. i am ready to pay. Just let me know when and where i can meet u?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Only a few days left - Updated 10/19*

To all .... Here is the updated passenger list and payment status.

Time truly is of the essence in getting the rest of your payments. I need them no later than 1 week from today, please...

If you have paid and are shown as unpaid, PM me.

IF anyone on the unpaid list has had "Charter Remorse" and wants to bow out.. speak now so someone else can go in your place.

Thanks!

I have the following people as going and have paid:

Catman - Paid
Highcap56 - Paid
Dixie719 - Paid
Axon - Paid
FishingNoob (4 Total) - Paid for 3
Poleant (2 Total) - Paid
NSearch4Drum - Paid
Inlander (2 Total) - Paid
Crawfish - Paid
Mapcaster - Paid
FishOn - Paid
Hat80 - Paid
Fish4Food and Sons (3 total) - Paid
Fishendude15 - Will pick up payment at LH
Big El - Paid
Anthony - Paid

Following Have Committed to Trip but no payment received yet.

StillSkatin (2 total)


List Updated 10/25


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Any thoughts of getting together for dinner either Friday or Saturday night?

Catman.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Sounds like a plan, I vote for Captain George's.

http://www.captaingeorges.com/


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I say we do it Sat night.*

That way the person that catches the smallest fish on the trip gets to pickup the tab.  He Al, better get your wallet out. Looks like your buying bud!  LMAO....Tightlines


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

better have deep pockets last time I was there it was $22 a person


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds like a plan to me.

Catman.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I dont think I can afford to take a chance at losing that bet.  but Al is going so it should be a safe bet


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Axon said:


> I dont think I can afford to take a chance at losing that bet.  but Al is going so it should be a safe bet




don't let me bust out the scuba gear.....


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I thought AJ still had the Scuba gear


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Got 5 open spots. PM if you want one.

Do it soon. We close the trip on Wed night.


----------

